# Sometimes you get lucky.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Bought 35# of fresh Salmon filets this morning. Peers like they were over stocked and the manager ran a special. I bought all they had. The price---- $0.99 per pound. Total came to around $36.00. Filets were about 1-1/4 to 1-1/2 # each. Wish I had been there yesterday when my son saw them. I would have busted the door off the freezer, due to cramming it too full.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Great deal!!!

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

FM, I saved out a few pieces to grill. The rest I'll can. They gotta lot of pin bones in them and pressure canning will mush those up. Can't stand a bone in fish and the only way to keep them out is to filet your own.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man! Wish I could find that kinda deal here.


----------

